# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  معرفی توزیع Anaconda برای پایتون

## laughing

logoAnaconda.png

Anaconda یک توزیع رایگان از پایتون است که برای تحلیل داده، پردازش و  محاسبات علمی از آن استفاده می‌شود. Anaconda در دو نسخه برای پایتون 2.7 و  3.4 عرضه شده است. این توزیع شامل بیش از 300 پکیج مختلف از پایتون در  زمینه‌های علوم، ریاضیات، مهندسی و تحلیل داده است.
نصب هر کدام از این پکیج‌ها روی هسته اصلی پایتون برای خود دردسرهایی را  دارد و به راحتی نمی‌توان این کار را انجام داد. اما Anaconda بیشتر این  پکیج‌ها را جمع‌آوری کرده و از آنها می‌توانید در برنامه خودتان استفاده  کنید. Anaconda همچنین یک محیط کاستوم برای ترکیب نسخه‌های مختلف پایتون  (2.6، 2.7، 3.3 یا 3.4) و پکیج‌هایی که روی نسخه‌ها و بسترهای مختلف کار  می‌کند، ایجاد کرده است تا با استفاده از conda به راحتی بین این محیط‌ها  جابجا شوید. که این یک ابتکار جدید برای مدیریت پکیج‌ها در پایتون و  زبان‌های دیگر می‌باشد.
برای نصب و راهنمای دانلود Anaconda از لینک زیر استفاده کنید:
https://www.continuum.io/downloads*
*

*Anaconda Launcher*
اگر قبل از نصب Anaconda روی سیستم شما پایتون نصب باشد، با نصب آن یک پوشه  به طور جداگانه برای شما ایجاد می‌شود که به پایتون اصلی شما آسیبی نمی  زند و به طور جداگانه از هر کدام از آنها می‌توانید استفاده کنید. اما  Anaconda علاوه بر نصب پکیج های مختلف پایتون، شامل یک Launcher هم  می‌باشد. در این Launcher نرم‌افزارهای زیر برای شما قابل دسترس می‌باشد.  که از آنها می توانید برای تولید و اجرای برنامه های خود استفاده کنید.
* glueviz
ipython-notebook
ipython-qtconsole
spyder-app
*
ipython-qtconsole را می توانید بجای command line پایتون استفاده کنید.  همچنین spyder-app یک ide خوب برای پایتون است که به همراه anaconda نصب  می‌شود.
اما اگر از ide های دیگر مانند pycharm استفاده می کنید، کافی است که  python path خود را عوض کنید و از پایتون نصب شده به همراه anaconda  استفاده کنید تا بتوانید از این پکیج های نصب شده Anaconda در ide مورد نظر استفاده  کنید.


*لیست پکیج های پایتون در Anaconda :*
در زیر لیست برخی از پکیج های نصب شده توسط anaconda را مشاهده می‌کنید. به عنوان  مثال numpy یک پکیج مهم در پایتون است که ریاضی دان ها برای تولید ماتریس  چند بعدی در پایتون از آن استفاده می‌کنند.


Name
Version
Summary / License
In Installer

abstract-rendering Linux Mac
0.5.1
Rendering as a binning process / 3-clause BSD


affine
1.1.0
Matrices describing affine transformation of the plane. / BSD


alabaster
0.7.3
A configurable sidebar-enabled Sphinx theme / BSD


ansi2html
1.1.0
Convert text with ANSI color codes to HTML. / GPLv3+


appscript Mac
1.0.1
Control AppleScriptable applications from Python / Public-Domain


apptools
4.2.1
application tools / BSD


argcomplete
0.8.9
Bash tab completion for argparse. Tab complete all the things! / Apache


astroid
1.3.4
abstract syntax tree for Python with inference support. / LGPL


astropy
1.0.3
Community-developed python astronomy tools / BSD


atom
0.3.9
Memory efficient Python objects / BSD


azure
0.11.0
easy to access the Microsoft Azure components / Apache License 2.0


babel
1.3
Internationalization utilities / BSD


basemap
1.0.7
Plot data on map projections with matplotlib / PSF


bcolz
0.9.0
columnar and compressed data containers. / BSD


beautiful-soup
4.3.2
Screen-scraping library / PSF, MIT


binstar
0.11.0
Binstar command line client library / BSD


binstar-build
0.10.5
Binstar build client. / proprietary - Continuum Analytics, Inc.


biopython
1.65
Freely available tools for computational molecular biology / BSD-like


bitarray
0.8.1
efficient arrays of booleans -- C extension / PSF


blaze
0.8.0
NumPy and Pandas interface to Big Data / BSD


blaze-core
0.8.0
Blaze is the next generation of NumPy / BSD


blist
1.3.6
a replacement type with better performance for modifying large lists / BSD


blockspring
0.1.10
Blockspring api wrapper for Python / MIT


blz
0.6.2
a compressed data container / BSD


bokeh
0.9.0
Statistical and novel interactive HTML plots for Python / 3-clause BSD

----------

